# Braves vs. Twins



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy ****, i cannot tell you how excited I am for this game! This will be the first Braves game I have been to and I've been following them hardcore all my life. It's about time they came close to home b/c I'm not a big traveler by any means. It's time for a little redemption from 91'. :******:


----------

